# Question for those that have shops on multiple sites



## ratyoke (Nov 15, 2008)

I have heard some people have shops in CP, Zazzle, Spreadshirt, and other sites. For those that do, do you have different designs on each site? Or do you make shops in each site with the same designs?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Most of my shops have the same designs, But I do have some shops that are set up theme and design specific. I have CP. Shops, Zazzle Shops, a Spread shirt shop, a just one shirt shop and severial set up through our system at SBE media. As an artist/designer I look at it as the more exposure I get the better, that's what got me started in the t-shirt business in the first place.

I love nothing more than the free money that these shops can produce. As far as I know the Online T-Shirt business is one of the only multi million dollar industries that you can get started out in for free. The way I see it you have nothing to loose for trying so go for it! If your stuff sells great if not at least you tried.


----------

